# HD and SD (Normal, Stretch, etc...)



## cableguy23 (May 24, 2008)

On the VIP222, on the screen right under the top banner; it shows HDNormal, Stretch, etc....) and SDNormal, Stretch, etc....)they work fine. On the VIP722 on the screen right under the top banner; it shows only (Normal, Stretch, etc....), it doesn't show the HD or SD? Is this correct or is the VIP722 setup wrong?


----------



## Miner (Oct 29, 2004)

Cableguy23,

I think all is corret. My 622s operate the same way, and my 811s, then 211s did the same thing. It is a difference in the functional capabilities of the boxes. 

Miner


----------



## todbnla (Aug 2, 2008)

On my 722/211 setup its the same, all is good!


----------



## DishSubLA (Apr 9, 2006)

cableguy23 said:


> On the VIP222, on the screen right under the top banner; it shows HDNormal, Stretch, etc....) and SDNormal, Stretch, etc....)they work fine. On the VIP722 on the screen right under the top banner; it shows only (Normal, Stretch, etc....), it doesn't show the HD or SD? Is this correct or is the VIP722 setup wrong?


Just one of the differences between a 222 and a 722. All is as it is supposed to be.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

211 and 222 have independent screen settings for HD and SD.

622 and 722 the screen settings are dependent (you change one you change both).


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

> 622 and 722 the screen settings are dependent (you change one you change both).


not true. on the 622 and 722, if you're on an hd channel and change, it changes for all hd channels, if you're on an sd channel and use format, it changes for all sd channels. The 211 and 222, you can choose which you are changing the setting for, regardless of which type of channel you are on at the time


----------

